# ***Help ID this Substrate***



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I got a tank off this guy and it came with a whole bunch of substrate. He got it off another guy whom claimed the substrate was rare......I was wondering what kind it was and if anyone can help id it....it's shiny black little little rock like I've added a few pics to help with the id....I like it but would like to know what it is...Any ideas or guesses welcome...
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m539/BumbbleBee77/MiscPics2010045.jpg
http://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m539/BumbbleBee77/MiscPics2010043.jpg


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like Flourite Black to me.

Stuart


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thanx Stuart I will check out Fluorite Black


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Flourite will not be shiny. Looks like a black epoxy coated if what I see are white colour. You can test to see if you can chip the coating off.

If it is solid shiny black right through, I think it may be rare - obsidian?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

No the white is just the flash off of my camera...I tested to see if I could chip off the coating and couldn't chip it off and i broke a few pieces and it's black right through. I will also google Obsidian. Thank you for your insight as well.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

black quartz perhaps?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thank you Kaneska....Flourite Black I've ruled out cuz it doesn't look anything like it....but it does resemble alot like the obsidian pics i googled. Black quartz could be a possiblity.....now the question is would it be safe to use in an aquarium? Will I be able to have cory's and pleco's with this as my bottom?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

For corydoras, it's best to use sand or substrates that have smooth edges. To me, the substrate in your photo looks quite smooth, but the photo isn't clear enough for me to tell.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Does it crush? If it's super hard, it might be tourmaline. I've seen some references to some hooey that said tourmaline has some special property for plants. In reality, tourmaline would not be soluable in water in a 100,000 years.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Could it be this: Black Gravel


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That gravel is abraded and small while Bubblebee's pics show jagged and fairly sharp edges, so I don't think it's gravel.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

I wonder if this is the same gravel I came across at Northwest stone and supply on Byrne road in Burnaby. They had some natural black gravel a year ago. haven't been there since.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

almost looks like the black stuff on these pages:
Aquarium Gravel
Fish and Fins, UK - Aquarium gravel and substrate
I'm by far an expert but I believe regardless of what it is, it seems to have some sharp jagged edges on it as x2wheelsx stated. As Morainy said it is best to use sand or smooth soft types of substrates for cories. Reason being is they sift/scavenge thru the substrate and if it's too sharp and jagged it may damage their mouths and barbels as they sift thru it. Really hard to tell from the pix tho


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

It's hard and no it doesn't crush easily...tourmaline eh.....hmmmm would it be safe to use u think....No Ming it's not Black Gravel either.....It looks a lot like obsidian....I took it in to IPU and buddy there says he's never seen anything like it....but he really liked the shiny sparkliness of the rocks....I'm going to boil it and will put some on top of the florabase...hopefully it doesn't release anything to harmful into the water....I guess there's only one way to tell.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Obsidian is volcanic glass and would have conchoidal fractures (curved ridges when looking at a fractured surface) so that's not obsidian.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like the stuff in my eco-complete bag.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I specifically asked if they felt that the sub was/wasn't suitable for corries and pleco's and buddy said that it will be fine. It does look sharp and jaggedy in the pic but it isn't. I checked out the first of the two links(Aquarium Gravel) and it resembles it but it is hard to tell from a pic. No it is not eco complete as I have that in my 30 gallon. I may take it into a rock specialty store and see what they say....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Gary (2wheelsX2) is a geologist (and as he mentioned, it is not obsidian due to it's shape). Good luck on finding its true identity.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't think it's sharp, I think it'll be fine. They just seem to like to sift through finer grained material, but I have cories in fine Estes natural river gravel and they do fine. You just don't want sharp edges damaging their mouths and barbels.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

The bacterial/ammonia in the gravel is what causes a lot of the barbel erosion. I have more problems with erosion in non planted tank than I do with flourite planted tank. The barbels do come back, but they take a few months of very clean substrate to come around.

Finer grain do make for an easier time digging for food and possibly less chance of trapping bad bacteria in there.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Thank you yes I would rather know what it is before I use it....no my intention is not to hurt any of me fish.....Buddy at IPU suggested taking it into a rock specialty place to find out what it may be. After viewing an earlier link, it may as well be plain old gravel....but the two places i've taken it to have said they have not seen anything like it...but it would be safe to use in a tank with pleco's or corries. I'm going to stick with the Florabase for now....till i can ID the sub. Will let you all know if I find out what it is.....Gary perhaps in the New Year I can bring some over and you can take a closer look to see if you may know.....Happy Holiday's everyone....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be happy to help if I can.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

I will contact you in the near future possibly next week....this week is a write off with Xmas eve and Xmas two-three days away....
Happy Holidays


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure, I'm actually surfing BCA from Vernon at my in-laws' house.  Won't be back until next week.


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

What's the weather like out there??? Enjoy the holiday with your family.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> What's the weather like out there??? Enjoy the holiday with your family.....


Ummm...let's just say "white Christmas" is not a problem here. 4 inches of snow today. But only zero, so not too cold.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

but next week, april's is having a 40% off sale on her fish!!!!! grrrrrrrrrr. i won't be in town neither.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll be back in time for April's sale!


----------

